# Late Seal Failure



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, so last September I canned 6 half-pints of zucchini relish. Let them sit for 24 hours before removing bands, checked the seal by pressing the center and holding the jar by the lid with my fingertips, and tried to pry the lids off with my fingers. Good strong seal. I am pretty thorough when it comes to checking my lids for failure.

Fast forward 7 months later. I am moving some of the jars in preparation for the next canning season, moving everything from last year to the front. As I pick up one of the relish jars, the lid just pops off. What?! I check the others and they are fine, but for how long? Now I am worried about the safety of the others.

I have never had this happen before. I have had lids fail with the first 24 hours after, but never 7 months later! The relish had no odor, just smelled like zucchini relish, and no mold, so I'm thinking it could not have been unsealed for very long.

Is this common? Since it was the first time this has happened to me I wasn't sure. Should I be concerned about the others?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I bet you used those blankety blank new lids on the market the last couple years. I am getting so mad I could spit 'cause I've had jars of fish, meat and veggies too fail that I *know* were sealed when I put them away. I've been canning all my adult life and have never had seals fail like I have since they cheapened their lids.

Looking back over the years I can't remember a whole season when I had more than one or two jars not seal. Now it's not unusual for one or two in every canner load to fail, let alone find jars that have lost their seal after being stored for several months. I can't safely give my product away or let my grandkids open any jars unless they bring it to me to check first in case the seal has broken during storage. This is feeling dangerous.

We go through so much and work and expense to put up healthy food, this should NOT be happening!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've had jar seals break in storage. Canned dried beans are famous for this.

As for the relish, it's probably ok due to the vinegar in it. I'd be ok with it.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I had the same problem with Golden Harvest lids that came with new jars last fall from Big Lots. My mom bought some too (not the same day but in the same month) and has had the same problem. The Ball & Kerr lids I bought in the last couple of years have been fine; my problem was only with Golden Harvest, and they seals failed several weeks later, stored & handled appropriately after having a tight seal after processing.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

GrammasCabin said:


> I bet you used those blankety blank new lids on the market the last couple years. I am getting so mad I could spit 'cause I've had jars of fish, meat and veggies too fail that I *know* were sealed when I put them away. I've been canning all my adult life and have never had seals fail like I have since they cheapened their lids.
> 
> Looking back over the years I can't remember a whole season when I had more than one or two jars not seal. Now it's not unusual for one or two in every canner load to fail, let alone find jars that have lost their seal after being stored for several months. I can't safely give my product away or let my grandkids open any jars unless they bring it to me to check first in case the seal has broken during storage. This is feeling dangerous.
> 
> We go through so much and work and expense to put up healthy food, this should NOT be happening!



*Please* call the Ball company and add your voice to those of us who are contacting them! Here's their number: 

1-800-240-3340

Tell them exactly what you said here, about your years of canning experience, how rare it was previously for a jar not to seal and how frequently it happens now.

If we don't tell them they won't know. Yours might be the voice that tips the scale to them listening and doing something about it.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

GrammasCabin said:


> I bet you used those blankety blank new lids on the market the last couple years. I am getting so mad I could spit 'cause I've had jars of fish, meat and veggies too fail that I *know* were sealed when I put them away. I've been canning all my adult life and have never had seals fail like I have since they cheapened their lids.
> 
> Looking back over the years I can't remember a whole season when I had more than one or two jars not seal. Now it's not unusual for one or two in every canner load to fail, let alone find jars that have lost their seal after being stored for several months. I can't safely give my product away or let my grandkids open any jars unless they bring it to me to check first in case the seal has broken during storage. This is feeling dangerous.
> 
> We go through so much and work and expense to put up healthy food, this should NOT be happening!


Yep, brand new Ball lids. I have already given some jars away to my MIL, of all people. :smack 

I'm guessing as long as I re-test them before opening they will be okay. I wonder if the seal gives quickly or slowly releases over time?

I'm pretty upset myself. You would think when a product involving health and safety is sold to the public there would be better quality control/concerns. Guess not.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Stef said:


> *Please* call the Ball company and add your voice to those of us who are contacting them! Here's their number:
> 
> 1-800-240-3340
> 
> ...


I can't get through to them! The line is constantly busy or you get put on eternal hold. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I had this happen with a half-pint of mushrooms. They were moldy by the time I found them.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I just took two jars of mixed fruit juice out of the basement and both had failed. Those were sealed with Barnardin lids, a brand I can't even buy here, but my sister bought in Utah. Don't have any idea how old they were, as a friend sold them to her, new in the boxes. Lots of my jars have become unsealed using those new lids, too! NOT GOOD.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Jan in CO said:


> I just took two jars of mixed fruit juice out of the basement and both had failed. Those were sealed with Barnardin lids, a brand I can't even buy here, but my sister bought in Utah. Don't have any idea how old they were, as a friend sold them to her, new in the boxes. Lots of my jars have become unsealed using those new lids, too! NOT GOOD.


It sure isn't. I just hope no one is sickened by this disturbing trend.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

my3boys said:


> It sure isn't. I just hope no one is sickened by this disturbing trend.


I just remembered that the lid off of a can of red beans came off real loose. It bothered me at the time, and although they smelled alright, I was leary.

This is really disappointing.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Stef said:


> I just remembered that the lid off of a can of red beans came off real loose. It bothered me at the time, and although they smelled alright, I was leary.
> 
> This is really disappointing.


Yes, it is disappointing. You would think a major, long-standing company like Ball/Kerr would know what they were doing and could be trusted, especially when the health or even the very lives of people are concerned.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

my3boys said:


> I can't get through to them! The line is constantly busy or you get put on eternal hold. I'll keep trying though.


Me neither but I looked up their home canning address & email. I'll send an email to them this morning and get a letter off as well. I shold have done this last season, am glad this thread is prompting me to get it done.

I'm so frustrated I'm not even looking forward to canning season this year which is right around the corner. I buy my lids from a bulk supplier by the case, spend hundreds on lids every year and still have nearly a case of both sizes of their re-tooled lids. I just don't know what to do, all those hours and dollars spent from growing the garden to hunting & fishing only to have my work spoil and my family's health at risk----this is just too much!

I'd like to encourage everyone who's having this problem to contact Ball. Maybe if we complain in droves they'll go back to a seal that works.

Ball's home canning division: homecanning.com

Minnestrista Cultural Center
1200 North Minnestrista Pkwy.
Muncie, IN 47303-2925

A little research led me to Jorden Home brands, the company that bought out Ball and Kerr a few years ago. 

Jorden Home Brands
14611 W. Commerce Rd.
Dalevale, IN 47334
765-557-3000


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

here is the email I sent to Ball through their website. Their "form" is a pain. I still can't get anyone to answer a phone.


"I have been canning at home over 40 years. I do so much home canning that I buy lids from my bulk supplier by the case. It is unusual for me to have more than 2 or 3 seals to fail during canning season when I put up scores of cases of meat, fish, vegetables and fruits. Since both your Ball and Kerr lids were re-tooled I have failure after failure. I can count on at least a 20% loss when pressure canning, even lids that were sealed when stored are losing their seal. I cannot express my frustration with your new product! I spend too many dollars and hours of labor to supply my family with healthy foods to have this happening. I cannot trust your lids. I cannot make gifts of my work for fear of making someone sick, I cannot provide cases of foods to my family as I've done for decades without fear of making them sick. Friends bring their fish to me to smoke and can for half, I'm not sure I can offer to do that for them anymore for fear of making someone sick. Homemaking forum participants all over the internet are expressing these same frustrations as well as disappointment in the quality of your rings.
PLEASE FIX YOUR PRODUCT! I still have nearly a case of both size lids and have no choice but to hope for the best but I will be doing everything I can to find an alternative in the future. Your message form is a pain in the neck, by the way, not at all user friendly."


----------



## GrandmaKitty (Apr 20, 2012)

**Adjusts tin foil hat**

How do you push people into buying only factory-produced foods? Make their fresh, labor-intensive, home-canned foods a "problem" with faulty products. 




I know it isn't right, but DARN, it does make you wonder sometimes. Why mess with the stuff that *works*?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

GrammasCabin said:


> here is the email I sent to Ball through their website. Their "form" is a pain. I still can't get anyone to answer a phone.
> 
> 
> "I have been canning at home over 40 years. I do so much home canning that I buy lids from my bulk supplier by the case. It is unusual for me to have more than 2 or 3 seals to fail during canning season when I put up scores of cases of meat, fish, vegetables and fruits. Since both your Ball and Kerr lids were re-tooled I have failure after failure. I can count on at least a 20% loss when pressure canning, even lids that were sealed when stored are losing their seal. I cannot express my frustration with your new product! I spend too many dollars and hours of labor to supply my family with healthy foods to have this happening. I cannot trust your lids. I cannot make gifts of my work for fear of making someone sick, I cannot provide cases of foods to my family as I've done for decades without fear of making them sick. Friends bring their fish to me to smoke and can for half, I'm not sure I can offer to do that for them anymore for fear of making someone sick. Homemaking forum participants all over the internet are expressing these same frustrations as well as disappointment in the quality of your rings.
> PLEASE FIX YOUR PRODUCT! I still have nearly a case of both size lids and have no choice but to hope for the best but I will be doing everything I can to find an alternative in the future. Your message form is a pain in the neck, by the way, not at all user friendly."


*Excellent!*


----------

